# Sane Frontend



## Geezer (Nov 6, 2021)

What is a good frontend for `sane`?

I have already tried graphics/xsane. It is reasonable, but not too beautiful. I think it has been designed for a different default font.






There is graphics/kooka, which is a _kde_ thingy. I am not sure I want to build a million unnecessary dependencies.

Is there another sane frontend?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 6, 2021)

There is gscan2pdf & skanlite .


----------



## Geezer (Nov 6, 2021)

Thank you Alain De Vos .

I did try graphics/skanlite. It had _loads_ of dependencies, including kf5-kwallet and qt5-wayland, whatever they have got to do with scanning. In the end, I don't think it was any better than xsane.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 6, 2021)

Geezer said:


> ... tried graphics/xsane ... not too beautiful.


Install a more pleasant gtk2/3 theme. This is adwaita-creamy:


----------



## Geezer (Nov 6, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Install a more pleasant gtk2/3 theme. This is adwaita-creamy:
> 
> View attachment 11919



Yes, your screenshot looks really good.

One of the issues is the resolution of the screen. I am running at 3840 X 2160, so I am using quite a large font size. This does not seem to work well with xsane. I could use much smaller fonts, then I would squint to read everything. I am sure xsane looks good in a smaller resolution.


----------

